# forty years on sunday for Bronwen and I!



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well Sunday the fourteenth Bronwen and I will be married for forty years and I would gladly do it all over I love her so much. We have the three grown sons Alistair 35 he studied law at university .Russell 32 he studied medicine at Aberdeen and Ewen 25 he studied at Cardiff Wales the same university as Alistair journalism . I am immensely proud of them all and we have a little grandson Reuben Jay Hosie and he's 2 ,and ,my daughter in law also a doctor Lucie .Thanks to everyone here for being the very best friends anyone could ask for I love you guy. Alistair


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

My heartfelt congratulations to both of you, Alistair!

How is Bronwen feeling these days?


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

Many happy returns of the day! My wife and I will be married 29 years on September 11th this year, so we have a few years yet to catch up with you! Hope all is well with you both!


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations. Do you think she'll keep you?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations, *Alistair*; that puts us both in the same club. Time passes by pretty fast when you're having fun doesn't it? I hope you both will have many more.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !

To both of you!*

That is truly WONDERFUL!

Have a good one!


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Fantastic! Warmest congratulations to you both. Have a great weekend and I hope the whole family can get together on this joyful occasion. May you both be blessed with another 40 years of love and happiness.

God Bless You Both,

Paul


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations Alistair and Bronwen! I too belong to your club.
Hope you have a great day on the 14th and celebrate many more in years to come!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Huge congrats! I think you might actually be a keeper May we all find this happiness.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to you Alistair and Bronwen. That is sooo wonderful to hear. Nice to see something happy and wonderful going on in the world! You have put a smile on my face many times, (also worried me) but this is a smile day. Have a wonderful day and many more wonderful years to come!


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations Alistair, looks like you have a lot of company in the 40 + years club I hope you have a terrific celebration and even more good times for the next 40 more !

your friend if Florida, Don Schneider


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your 40th, my wife and I celibrated our 52nd last October. I am a very lucky guy.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congratulations Alistair and Bronwen! that is a mighty achievement that says a lot about the both of you (and all good)


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats my Man!!! & many well wishes to you & yours. 40 yrs ago did you think ….. oh never mind. Just the best to you & all natural humans of Scotland & the world.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I will add my condolenses… just kidding that is fantastic… and another 40 more…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations! On our 40th anniversary (3 years ago) I told my wife that we were almost half way.

-Gerry


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess at this point you will have to keep her!! Or maybe the other way around!!

Congrats, Alistair and Bronwen hers to 40 more!


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats…..I showed my wife this, and she said "He must not have as many tools as you." LOL. I don't know if that is a good thing or bad, but congrats to the both of you. And to another 40.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations! It will soon be 35 for us.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations to Bronwen and yourself, for a very happy and meaningful marriage. What a wonderful example.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is a pint to you and your lovely wife!

I am a youngin' compared to you two experts-11 years and counting.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations my friend. Make sure you do something special for her.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh this is wonderful alistair, i toast a nice glass of Scottish brew for such a wonderful occasion…may you and your sweetheart have many more years yet to come and you have such a wonderful family alistair, you should be proud as they have made there mam and da proud…congratulations ..maybe you should make your sweet bride a nice little wooden gift…eeehh..not a bad idea…grizz


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats my friend and heres hoping you all enjoy many more years together. Andy


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations buddy here is to another 40


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations…....nice to know the kids are doing well. Wish you the best, and have a great celebration.

........these events don't come along too often.

My 70th birthday was this year, and in a few months Sherie and I and all my children and grandchildren and others will go on a cruise together and celebrate.

Make the most of it, life passes by all too fast…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats!! I thought you were older than me by a bit, but we'll be at 41 next month, so I guess not ;-)


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!! 
Enjoy your Day!!
Best Wishes for many, many more!!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations!! My wife and I have only been together for 15 years (we both made mistakes in the partners we chose the first time around but each of us stuck with it until our children were grown) but these have been the best 15 years of my life so I know how wonderful it can be with the right partner. I am envious that you have already had 40 years. May you have 100 more (and me too).

Stop on by this weekend and we'll light a couple of $10 cigars and hoist a glass or three of single malt.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations … and here's wishing you 40 more!
Ellen


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats to both of Alistair….very impressive, and inspiring to hear about! My wife and I just celebrated our 29th last Sunday.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you Alistair.

My wife and I celebrated the same milestone in June.
She is pretty special to tolerate me for 40 years. I tell her she was attracted to my incredible body and fantastic looks, not to mention all my wealth. She simply rolls her eyes and changes the subject.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations Alistair and Bronwen. May you have many, MANY more happy years together.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LOVING COUPLE!*

_*Barb & I would like you to celebrate with this song. It was very popular about the time we were married a little over 60 years ago.*
By Al Jolson.


----------



## jamsie (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! It will be 44 years in September for us, so you have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Flyin636 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

It is so nice to hear, Alistair! Congratulations on such a wonderful family!

 Sheila


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations - - My wife and I are only a week behind you. It will be 40 years for us on the 21st.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats Alistair and Bronwen! I've got you by a couple of years of marriage. We both have a special day on the 14th. I'll turn 71. Here's to us both that you and Bronwen and myself will be going strong for many years to come.
Bill "Pop" Golden


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

*HAPPY ANIVERSARY !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I know I´m a little late but aleast its on the day 

HAPPY ANIVERSERY AND CONGRATULATIONS WITH 40 YEARS TOGETHER

cheers to forthy more

The best thougts from a small island

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm late here, but hopefully better late than never.
So I congratulate you and the family.
It sure sounds wonderful, and so sweet in my ears to hear your love for all of them.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

